# Winnipeg és környéke



## jacksZolee (2015 Október 21)

Sziasztok, Fórumozók!

Egy hete kaptam meg a letelepedési engedélyemet, melyet a MPNP-n keresztül szereztem meg. Jövő nyáron tervezzük a kitelepülést Winnipeg-be, ezért örömmel veszem, ha valaki a környékről írna ide ebbe a fórumba. Minden érdekel a munkakereséssel, lakhatással kapcsolatban. Természetesen én is böngészem a helyi ingatlanos és munkakereső oldalakat, de ha bárkinek van plusz infója, annak örülök. Ráadásul nem látom, hogy lenne egy kifejezetten Winnipeg-gel foglalkozó fórum, ezért itt az ideje, hogy a winnipegi magyar közösség is megnyilvánuljon itt. 

Zoli


----------



## ebogi82 (2015 Október 29)

Szia Zoli! Én is jövő nyárra tervezem, szintén Winnipegbe (ott élnek rokonok). Viszont én még csak most fogok hozzá a papírozásnak. De nekem már segítettél  Köszönöm


----------



## jacksZolee (2015 Október 29)

Miben segítettem?


----------



## Timea.A (2015 November 20)

Sziasztok! Mi Winnipegtől 200km-re, Brandon városában élünk es dolgozunk mar több mint három éve a párommal. Mi munkavállalási engedéllyel jöttünk ki, 2012 őszén. Jelenleg mi is a Permanent Resident card-ot várjuk, viszont nálunk az a jo hogy 2017 ig van érvényes work permit amivel folyamatosan bejelentve dolgozhatunk. Amióta itt vagyunk mi meg nem találkozunk magyarokkal csak amikor nyaralni mentünk Vancouver , vagy Torontóba. Itt Brandonba szerintem egyáltalán nincsenek magyarok, pedig mi szívesen ismerkednenk, baratkoznank. Itt manitoban belül elég könnyű munkát találni csak kérdés hogy milyet Es mennyiért


----------



## ebogi82 (2015 November 20)

jacksZolee írta:


> Sziasztok, Fórumozók!
> 
> Egy hete kaptam meg a letelepedési engedélyemet, melyet a MPNP-n keresztül szereztem meg. Jövő nyáron tervezzük a kitelepülést Winnipeg-be, ezért örömmel veszem, ha valaki a környékről írna ide ebbe a fórumba. Minden érdekel a munkakereséssel, lakhatással kapcsolatban. Természetesen én is böngészem a helyi ingatlanos és munkakereső oldalakat, de ha bárkinek van plusz infója, annak örülök. Ráadásul nem látom, hogy lenne egy kifejezetten Winnipeg-gel foglalkozó fórum, ezért itt az ideje, hogy a winnipegi magyar közösség is megnyilvánuljon itt.
> 
> Zoli



Szia Zoli! Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy csináltál-e itthon IELTS nyelvvizsgát az MPNP-hez és ha igen, akkor milyen eredmény kell hozzá? Nekem van egy 1000 éves Rigó utcás középfokúm, de azzal itt nem megyek semmire  Ha van kedved és időd elmeséled, hogy hogy ment az jelentkezés és a procedúra és az egész meddig tartott?
Most fogok hozzá, és próbálom megírni a "*Expression of Interest"*-t és jól jönne pár jó tanács.


----------



## xinof (2015 November 20)

Timea.A írta:


> Sziasztok! Mi Winnipegtől 200km-re, Brandon városában élünk es dolgozunk mar több mint három éve a párommal. Mi munkavállalási engedéllyel jöttünk ki, 2012 őszén. Jelenleg mi is a Permanent Resident card-ot várjuk, viszont nálunk az a jo hogy 2017 ig van érvényes work permit amivel folyamatosan bejelentve dolgozhatunk. Amióta itt vagyunk mi meg nem találkozunk magyarokkal csak amikor nyaralni mentünk Vancouver , vagy Torontóba. Itt Brandonba *szerintem egyáltalán nincsenek magyarok, *pedig mi szívesen ismerkednenk, baratkoznank. Itt manitoban belül elég könnyű munkát találni csak kérdés hogy milyet Es mennyiért


a legnagyobb es legregibb magyar kozossegek arrafele vannak Bekevar -Kipling - Stocholm ami a regi Kaposvar helyett lett es Esterhazy mind original magyar telepulesek es ott van max 300 km-es korben . Stocholban az ut menti a bolt magyar tulajdonosa ,idos ur ( Mr. Toth) meg szepen beszel magyarul PEDIG az apjat hoztak 6 honaposan ! Esterhazy magyarnyelvu utcai es a kaposvari emlek park ha mar ott elsz NE HAGYD KI !!!
NAGYON sok magyar van arrafele !!!
pluss ott van Moose- Jaw a magyar pilotak kikepzo helye
egy rakat magyar fiatallal


----------



## Timea.A (2015 November 21)

Kedves Xinof!
Nagyon köszönöm az infót! Annyira örültünk neki, hogy azonnal néztük merre vannak ezek a kisvárosok. Őszintén meg soha nem jártunk arrafelé, de ezek után mindenképp elmegyünk. En es a párom is nyitottak vagyunk az új ismeretségekre, esetleg barátokra. Szeretnénk legalább egy kicsit őrizni a hagyományokat es ha más nem egy jót beszélgetni szinten kitelepült magyarokkal.


----------



## xinof (2015 November 21)

Timea.A írta:


> *egy jót beszélgetni szinten kitelepült magyarokkal.*


hm-hmmm-hmmmmm azert merget ne vegy ra ,hogy letrejon ...
*A kanadai Kaposvár *
youtube.com/watch?v=mBwg8s0v5gM


----------



## jacksZolee (2015 November 23)

ebogi82 írta:


> Szia Zoli! Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy csináltál-e itthon IELTS nyelvvizsgát az MPNP-hez és ha igen, akkor milyen eredmény kell hozzá? Nekem van egy 1000 éves Rigó utcás középfokúm, de azzal itt nem megyek semmire  Ha van kedved és időd elmeséled, hogy hogy ment az jelentkezés és a procedúra és az egész meddig tartott?
> Most fogok hozzá, és próbálom megírni a "*Expression of Interest"*-t és jól jönne pár jó tanács.


Szia Bogi,
igen, itt csináltam az IELTS-t, 2013 decemberében. Azt hiszem, legalább 5-6 körül kell elérni a részfeladatokból, de én a maximumot hoztam a beszédértésnél és az olvasás utáni értelmezésnél. A www.immigratemanitoba.com oldalon ott van minden, de a nyelvtudásért kapható pontokról ezt írják:
Language points are calculated based on documented proof of training and ability in one or both of Canada’s official languages. Applicants are required to submit official results of an MPNP-approved language test. Individuals in occupations in NOC skill levels C or D require at least CLB 4 in each of the bands (reading, writing, listening, speaking) to be eligible. Applicants who provide official test results demonstrating language proficiency in both official languages can be awarded points for both.

A teljes programról az eligazítást itt találod: 
http://www.immigratemanitoba.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/MPNP-Policy-Guidelines-public.pdf


----------



## jacksZolee (2015 November 23)

Timea.A írta:


> Sziasztok! Mi Winnipegtől 200km-re, Brandon városában élünk es dolgozunk mar több mint három éve a párommal. Mi munkavállalási engedéllyel jöttünk ki, 2012 őszén. Jelenleg mi is a Permanent Resident card-ot várjuk, viszont nálunk az a jo hogy 2017 ig van érvényes work permit amivel folyamatosan bejelentve dolgozhatunk. Amióta itt vagyunk mi meg nem találkozunk magyarokkal csak amikor nyaralni mentünk Vancouver , vagy Torontóba. Itt Brandonba szerintem egyáltalán nincsenek magyarok, pedig mi szívesen ismerkednenk, baratkoznank. Itt manitoban belül elég könnyű munkát találni csak kérdés hogy milyet Es mennyiért


Szia Timea,

ezek szerint 200km-re leszünk egymástól.  Mivel foglalkoztok? Én családostul utazom, 2 gyerekkel. Kíváncsi vagyokk, hogy milyen lesz ott az élet. 2014 májusában voltam Winnipegben egy ismerősömnél. Most októberben kaptuk meg a PR-t, nyáron utazunk, valószínűleg csak bőröndöket viszünk, mert többe kerül kiküldeni egy konténtert, mint amennyibe kerülne ha ott vennénk meg a dolgokat...

Zoli


----------



## xinof (2015 November 23)

jacksZolee írta:


> Kíváncsi vagyokk, hogy milyen lesz ott az élet.


Winnipeg egy jooo nagy Mako ugy a foldrajzi viszonyok szerint mint az emberi alanyok vonzataban is .
So a preri kozepen elni hm-hmm nem eppen a legek netovabbja .
Biztonsagi szempontbol a kutya sem bantja a terroristaknal sohasem lesz celkozpont .
DE a hetkoznapi biztonsag az mar kisse bibis so este a belvarosban ne koricalj mert megjarhatod .
A belvaros az imadott oslakosoke akik lezullesztettek a proli negyed szinvonala ala .
Ha szeretted az indianokat akkor majd garantaltan uuutalni fogod oket fel ev multan ! 
Magyar kultura ja van egy magyarhaz az elnoke egy kumma szot se nem beszel se nem ert magyarul !
Van egy magyar templom a philippin pap mar nagyszeru hatekonysaggal rugdalta ki belole a magyarokat .
Van egy reformatus gyulekezet na az most probal eszhezterni a csipkerozsika almabol. 
Gondolom szereted a telet mert hoban hidegben nem szenvedsz hianyt -56 nem arrol szol ,hogy otthon koll maradni , 
DE gyonyoruen sut a nap .
Az elet elfogadhato koltsegekkel csak az elelmiszer dragabb mint masutt .


----------



## Amaral (2015 November 23)

jacksZolee írta:


> Szia Timea,
> 
> ezek szerint 200km-re leszünk egymástól.  Mivel foglalkoztok? Én családostul utazom, 2 gyerekkel. Kíváncsi vagyokk, hogy milyen lesz ott az élet. 2014 májusában voltam Winnipegben egy ismerősömnél. Most októberben kaptuk meg a PR-t, nyáron utazunk, valószínűleg csak bőröndöket viszünk, mert többe kerül kiküldeni egy konténtert, mint amennyibe kerülne ha ott vennénk meg a dolgokat...
> 
> Zoli





jacksZolee írta:


> Sziasztok, Fórumozók!
> 
> Egy hete kaptam meg a letelepedési engedélyemet, melyet a MPNP-n keresztül szereztem meg. Jövő nyáron tervezzük a kitelepülést Winnipeg-be, ezért örömmel veszem, ha valaki a környékről írna ide ebbe a fórumba. Minden érdekel a munkakereséssel, lakhatással kapcsolatban. Természetesen én is böngészem a helyi ingatlanos és munkakereső oldalakat, de ha bárkinek van plusz infója, annak örülök. Ráadásul nem látom, hogy lenne egy kifejezetten Winnipeg-gel foglalkozó fórum, ezért itt az ideje, hogy a winnipegi magyar közösség is megnyilvánuljon itt.
> 
> Zoli



Szia Zoli!

Mi 2 hónapja jöttünk Winnipegbe, szívesen írok neked információkat. Este (itteni idő szerint) majd jobban ráérek, akkor írok részletesen.


----------



## Amaral (2015 November 24)

Na, itt is vagyok. Olyan nagy tapasztalatom még nincs, hiszen még nem régóta vagyunk itt, de azért próbálok írni pár dolgot. 
Winnipeg nem egy különösebben szép és izgalmas város, de frissen érkezetteknek jó, mert a népszerűbb városokhoz képest, mint Toronto, Vancouver vagy Calgary, jóval olcsóbb, főleg a lakhatás. Az igaz, hogy a belvárosba és környékére nem tanácsos költözni, de vannak nyugodt és szép környékek, pl. a város déli és keleti részén. Mi egy olyan városrészben élünk, ami korábban egy különálló kisváros volt, és meg is őrizte ennek hangulatát. Nyugodt, biztonságos, az emberek kedvesek és figyelmesek. Az egész egy hatalmas kertváros, főként kertes házakkal, parkokkal, tavacskákkal, játszóterekkel, ovikkal, iskolákkal. Úgyhogy családosoknak ideális. 
Az albérlet keresése Mo.-ról szerintem nehezen fog menni, mert a normális helyeken kérnek munkáltató igazolást, hogy mennyit keresel, illetve 2 referenciát helyi lakostól. Mi eleve úgy jöttünk ki, hogy a férjem pár hónappal korábban jött, ő addig csak szobát bérelt. Én meg itthonról néztem a hirdetéseket, és mikor találtunk jót, azt megnézte. Sikerült hamar találnunk, és a tulajdonosok nagyon rendesek, egy csomó dolgot kaptunk tőlük, ami nagy segítség volt az újrakezdéshez.

Munkakeresésről nem igazán tudok írni, férjemnek már megvolt a munkája mielőtt kijöttünk, én meg egyelőre itthonról dolgozok. 

Magyar közösséggel nincs kapcsolatom, a férjem cégénél vannak magyarok, közülük néhánnyal tartja is a kapcsolatot, de a munkájuk jellege miatt nincs igazán lehetőség összejárni. Másik magyar ismerősöm 5 évesen került ide, nagyon jól beszél magyarul, de a férje kanadai, ezért mikor együtt vagyunk, inkább angolul beszélünk. Inkább próbálok környékbeliekkel barátkozni, segít a beilleszkedésben és az angol fejlesztésében is.


----------



## Amaral (2015 November 24)

A beilleszkedéssel nincs gond, itt nem számít, hogy máshonnan jöttél. Nekem ez már a 4. ország, amit kipróbáltam, és itt érzem magam legkevésbé idegennek. Olaszországban pl. még évek múlva is néha "csak" kelet-európainak éreztem magam. Azt nem írtad, milyen korú gyerekekkel jöttök, a lányom a 4. osztályt kezdte itt, nagyon szereti az iskolát, vannak barátnői, jól érzi magát. Az oktatás nem túl "erős", inkább kreatív, nem kell tanulni, magolni itthon. Sok a csapatmunka és a gyerekek szeretnek iskolába járni. Ami hátrány, hogy nincs menza, tehát hideget esznek ebédre. A lányom egyelőre hazajár enni, mert közel az iskola. A bölcsi, ovi fizetős és az iskolai napközi is (tanítás után). Az élelmiszer a fizetésekhez képest nem drága, (ha átszámolod forintra, akkor igen), a szolgáltatások viszont igen, pl. fodrász, előfizetések, biztosítások, fogorvos (ha van jó biztosításod, akkor nem gond). Egyelőre ennyi jutott eszembe, ha van konkrét kérdésed, szívesen válaszolok. 

Ja, időjárás: az ősz nagyon szép volt, száraz és napos, pár napja megérkezett a tél, ami egyelőre csak egy kis hó, nem hideg. A java majd januárban jön, mi már beszereztük a -30 C-os csizmákat, télikabátokat, ha ennél hidegebb lesz, majd próbáljuk túlélni.


----------



## Amaral (2015 November 24)

Timea.A írta:


> Kedves Xinof!
> Nagyon köszönöm az infót! Annyira örültünk neki, hogy azonnal néztük merre vannak ezek a kisvárosok. Őszintén meg soha nem jártunk arrafelé, de ezek után mindenképp elmegyünk. En es a párom is nyitottak vagyunk az új ismeretségekre, esetleg barátokra. Szeretnénk legalább egy kicsit őrizni a hagyományokat es ha más nem egy jót beszélgetni szinten kitelepült magyarokkal.



Szia Tímea! Ha esetleg Winnipegbe jártok, szívesen látlak titeket egy kávéra. (Tényleg, tudja valaki, hogy hol lehet kicsi olasz moka kávéfőzőt kapni?)


----------



## Amaral (2015 November 24)

xinof írta:


> olasznegyed osborne es oxford kornyeke pluss forth garry taylor


Köszönöm.


----------



## jacksZolee (2015 November 24)

Amaral írta:


> A beilleszkedéssel nincs gond, itt nem számít, hogy máshonnan jöttél. Nekem ez már a 4. ország, amit kipróbáltam, és itt érzem magam legkevésbé idegennek. Olaszországban pl. még évek múlva is néha "csak" kelet-európainak éreztem magam. Azt nem írtad, milyen korú gyerekekkel jöttök, a lányom a 4. osztályt kezdte itt, nagyon szereti az iskolát, vannak barátnői, jól érzi magát. Az oktatás nem túl "erős", inkább kreatív, nem kell tanulni, magolni itthon. Sok a csapatmunka és a gyerekek szeretnek iskolába járni. Ami hátrány, hogy nincs menza, tehát hideget esznek ebédre. A lányom egyelőre hazajár enni, mert közel az iskola. A bölcsi, ovi fizetős és az iskolai napközi is (tanítás után). Az élelmiszer a fizetésekhez képest nem drága, (ha átszámolod forintra, akkor igen), a szolgáltatások viszont igen, pl. fodrász, előfizetések, biztosítások, fogorvos (ha van jó biztosításod, akkor nem gond). Egyelőre ennyi jutott eszembe, ha van konkrét kérdésed, szívesen válaszolok.
> 
> Ja, időjárás: az ősz nagyon szép volt, száraz és napos, pár napja megérkezett a tél, ami egyelőre csak egy kis hó, nem hideg. A java majd januárban jön, mi már beszereztük a -30 C-os csizmákat, télikabátokat, ha ennél hidegebb lesz, majd próbáljuk túlélni.


Nagyon köszönöm a választ! Én voltam Winnipegben, nagyjából azért tudom, hogy mire számítsak, csak kíváncsi voltam, mit lehet még hozzátenni. Sok csomaggal költöztetek, vagy postán küldtetek cuccokat? Gondolom a férjed kamionozik, legalábbis erre következtetek abból, hogy már volt munkája és hogy nem tudnak összejárni a kollégákkal.  Én is gondolkoztam azon, hogy az elején leteszem a Class 1-et, és elmegyek kamionos céghez, persze csak ha nem találok olyan munkát, ami az eddigi tapasztalataimhoz illik. De a legfontosabb, hogy minél előbb dolgozzak. Mi nyáron fogunk utazni, akkor a gyerekek 5 és fél, illetve 2 évesek lesznek. Az óvodát és az iskolát már kiválasztottuk és azért elég sok segítséget kapunk a helyi zsidó közösségtől, mivel az ő segítségükkel kaptuk meg a letelepedési engedélyt. ( http://www.jewishwinnipeg.org/immigration ). Ők segítenek a munkakeresésben, albérlet keresésben minden egyébben. De azért gondoltam, jó, ha magyaroktól is hallok pár ötletet, vagy tanácsot. Mi vaslószínűleg River Heights, Crescentwood vagy Rockwood negyedek valamelyikében fogunk lakni, mert ott Old Tuxedo-ban van az ovi és a suli is. Tuxedo túl drága, az északi rész meg a belváros nem biztonságos. Linden Woods vagy az Assiniboine Forest-től Nyugatra található részek (Charleswood, Varsity View, Elmhurst) még tetszenek. A belvárosban én is láttam pár utcán heverő alkeszt, mind őslakos volt. Azt hallottam (persze lehet, hogy csak pletyka), hogy az őslakosok a kanadai kormánnyal kötött treaty-kben foglaltak szerint pénzt kapnak akkor is, ha nem dolgoznak és ezért sokan inkább eltengődnek alkeszként, mert arra pont elég ez a segély. Nem tudom, biztosan megvan az oka, hogy a mélyszegénységben élők jó része őslakos. 
Ettől függetlenül optimistán tekintünk a jövőbe és nagyon remélem, hogy jól döntöttünk, amikor Winnipeg mellett tettük le a voksunkat.


----------



## Amaral (2015 November 25)

jacksZolee írta:


> Nagyon köszönöm a választ! Én voltam Winnipegben, nagyjából azért tudom, hogy mire számítsak, csak kíváncsi voltam, mit lehet még hozzátenni. Sok csomaggal költöztetek, vagy postán küldtetek cuccokat? Gondolom a férjed kamionozik, legalábbis erre következtetek abból, hogy már volt munkája és hogy nem tudnak összejárni a kollégákkal.  Én is gondolkoztam azon, hogy az elején leteszem a Class 1-et, és elmegyek kamionos céghez, persze csak ha nem találok olyan munkát, ami az eddigi tapasztalataimhoz illik. De a legfontosabb, hogy minél előbb dolgozzak. Mi nyáron fogunk utazni, akkor a gyerekek 5 és fél, illetve 2 évesek lesznek. Az óvodát és az iskolát már kiválasztottuk és azért elég sok segítséget kapunk a helyi zsidó közösségtől, mivel az ő segítségükkel kaptuk meg a letelepedési engedélyt. ( http://www.jewishwinnipeg.org/immigration ). Ők segítenek a munkakeresésben, albérlet keresésben minden egyébben. De azért gondoltam, jó, ha magyaroktól is hallok pár ötletet, vagy tanácsot. Mi vaslószínűleg River Heights, Crescentwood vagy Rockwood negyedek valamelyikében fogunk lakni, mert ott Old Tuxedo-ban van az ovi és a suli is. Tuxedo túl drága, az északi rész meg a belváros nem biztonságos. Linden Woods vagy az Assiniboine Forest-től Nyugatra található részek (Charleswood, Varsity View, Elmhurst) még tetszenek. A belvárosban én is láttam pár utcán heverő alkeszt, mind őslakos volt. Azt hallottam (persze lehet, hogy csak pletyka), hogy az őslakosok a kanadai kormánnyal kötött treaty-kben foglaltak szerint pénzt kapnak akkor is, ha nem dolgoznak és ezért sokan inkább eltengődnek alkeszként, mert arra pont elég ez a segély. Nem tudom, biztosan megvan az oka, hogy a mélyszegénységben élők jó része őslakos.
> Ettől függetlenül optimistán tekintünk a jövőbe és nagyon remélem, hogy jól döntöttünk, amikor Winnipeg mellett tettük le a voksunkat.



Igen, kamionozik, bár eredetileg neki is más végzettsége van, de már otthon is ezt csinálta, mert ezt szereti. Mi is kértünk árajánlatot konténeres költöztetéshez, de olyan horror ára volt, hogy nem érte volna meg. Igazából fejenként 2 bőröndöt hoztunk, pár személyes dolgot, emléket a családunk tárol otthon. Itt meg mint írtam nagy szerencsénk volt a lakás tulajdonosaival, mert bár bútorozatlanul hirdették, végül mire kijöttünk, szinte teljesen bebútorozták, és kaptunk még kb. 10 doboznyi hasznos dolgot, főleg konyhai felszerelést, használati cikkeket. Egyébként vannak páran, akik nem érzik itt jól magukat, biztosan mást, többet vártak Kanadától, Winnipegtől. Nekünk nem voltak nagy elvárásaink, otthon sem éltünk rosszul, tehát nem világot megváltani jöttünk, inkább egy stabilabb jövő és nyugodtabb élet miatt.


----------



## jacksZolee (2015 November 25)

Amaral írta:


> Igen, kamionozik, bár eredetileg neki is más végzettsége van, de már otthon is ezt csinálta, mert ezt szereti. Mi is kértünk árajánlatot konténeres költöztetéshez, de olyan horror ára volt, hogy nem érte volna meg. Igazából fejenként 2 bőröndöt hoztunk, pár személyes dolgot, emléket a családunk tárol otthon. Itt meg mint írtam nagy szerencsénk volt a lakás tulajdonosaival, mert bár bútorozatlanul hirdették, végül mire kijöttünk, szinte teljesen bebútorozták, és kaptunk még kb. 10 doboznyi hasznos dolgot, főleg konyhai felszerelést, használati cikkeket. Egyébként vannak páran, akik nem érzik itt jól magukat, biztosan mást, többet vártak Kanadától, Winnipegtől. Nekünk nem voltak nagy elvárásaink, otthon sem éltünk rosszul, tehát nem világot megváltani jöttünk, inkább egy stabilabb jövő és nyugodtabb élet miatt.


Igen, nekünk is a gyermekeink jövője a fontos, ezért megyünk. Mi is normális körülmények között élünk, de nem akarom, hogy itt, Magyarországon kapjanak okatatást a lányok. A kamionozással járó távollétet hogy lehet bírni? Azt olvastam, hogy a long-haul kamionosok esetenként 2-3 hetet is úton vannak. Ezt hogy bírják a gyerekek?


----------



## Amaral (2015 November 28)

jacksZolee írta:


> Igen, nekünk is a gyermekeink jövője a fontos, ezért megyünk. Mi is normális körülmények között élünk, de nem akarom, hogy itt, Magyarországon kapjanak okatatást a lányok. A kamionozással járó távollétet hogy lehet bírni? Azt olvastam, hogy a long-haul kamionosok esetenként 2-3 hetet is úton vannak. Ezt hogy bírják a gyerekek?


Nem ilyen vészes a helyzet, általában 5-6 napot van távol, aztán 1-2 napot itthon. Mi ezt szoktuk meg, tehát nekünk ez a természetes. Otthon az ország nyugati részén laktunk, ott nagyon sok férj, apa járt ki Ausztriába dolgozni és csak hétvégén jártak haza. Sok család erre rendezkedett be, voltak a dolgos hétköznapok, aztán a szuper hétvége, mikor együtt a család. Akkor gondolom valami speciális ovit, iskolát választottatok, ha ehhez kerestek lakást. A lányom szerint itt nem is kell tanulni, persze ezt a lexikai tudás bemagolására érti, ami az otthoni oktatás lényege. Itt sokkal kreatívabban, gyakorlatiasabban tanítanak, és általában mindent csapatmunkában csinálnak, nem az egyéni teljesítmény számít.


----------



## jacksZolee (2015 November 30)

Amaral írta:


> Nem ilyen vészes a helyzet, általában 5-6 napot van távol, aztán 1-2 napot itthon. Mi ezt szoktuk meg, tehát nekünk ez a természetes. Otthon az ország nyugati részén laktunk, ott nagyon sok férj, apa járt ki Ausztriába dolgozni és csak hétvégén jártak haza. Sok család erre rendezkedett be, voltak a dolgos hétköznapok, aztán a szuper hétvége, mikor együtt a család. Akkor gondolom valami speciális ovit, iskolát választottatok, ha ehhez kerestek lakást. A lányom szerint itt nem is kell tanulni, persze ezt a lexikai tudás bemagolására érti, ami az otthoni oktatás lényege. Itt sokkal kreatívabban, gyakorlatiasabban tanítanak, és általában mindent csapatmunkában csinálnak, nem az egyéni teljesítmény számít.


Igen, a Gray Academy-be mennek (http://www.grayacademy.ca/), voltam ott, nagyon jónak tűnik. A férjed a Bison-nál van? Ahogy néztem ők a legnagyobbak és sok sofőrt hoznak külföldről. Sok időbe telik letenni a Class 1-es jogsit? Jaj, ha már itt tartunk, nem tudod, hogy ha honosítom a magyar jogsit (tudom, hogy le kell vizsgázni, stb.) akkor is a Graduated Driver Licensing programban kell részt venni és nem lehet egyedül vezetni X ideig?


----------



## ebogi82 (2015 December 6)

jacksZolee írta:


> Szia Bogi,
> igen, itt csináltam az IELTS-t, 2013 decemberében. Azt hiszem, legalább 5-6 körül kell elérni a részfeladatokból, de én a maximumot hoztam a beszédértésnél és az olvasás utáni értelmezésnél. A www.immigratemanitoba.com oldalon ott van minden, de a nyelvtudásért kapható pontokról ezt írják:
> Language points are calculated based on documented proof of training and ability in one or both of Canada’s official languages. Applicants are required to submit official results of an MPNP-approved language test. Individuals in occupations in NOC skill levels C or D require at least CLB 4 in each of the bands (reading, writing, listening, speaking) to be eligible. Applicants who provide official test results demonstrating language proficiency in both official languages can be awarded points for both.
> 
> ...



köszi


----------



## Amaral (2015 December 8)

jacksZolee írta:


> Igen, a Gray Academy-be mennek (http://www.grayacademy.ca/), voltam ott, nagyon jónak tűnik. A férjed a Bison-nál van? Ahogy néztem ők a legnagyobbak és sok sofőrt hoznak külföldről. Sok időbe telik letenni a Class 1-es jogsit? Jaj, ha már itt tartunk, nem tudod, hogy ha honosítom a magyar jogsit (tudom, hogy le kell vizsgázni, stb.) akkor is a Graduated Driver Licensing programban kell részt venni és nem lehet egyedül vezetni X ideig?


Igen, a Bison-nál dolgozik. Kezdőként nem tudom, mennyi időbe telhet megszerezni a jogsit. Ehhez a programhoz 3 év munkatapasztalatot és balesetmentes vezetést kértek, így a cég fizette és szervezte a kanadai jogsit. Pár hét volt a tréning, utána egy tapasztalt sofőrrel mentek egy fuvart és aki ügyes volt, utána már kezdhetett is dolgozni. Ha itt szeretnéd megszerezni, akkor gondolom azért több idő. A sima jogsi esetén csak levizsgázol és vezethetsz is. 3 hónapig használhatod a magyart is.


----------



## hunczutka (2016 Január 19)

Sziasztok!

Gratulalok Amaral es Zoli!

Mi ritkan jarunk Winnipegben de azert ott vannak magyarok, ahogy ezt Xenof is irta (Szia Fonix  )
Jo fej a reformatus lelkeszno ( es a ferje is, aki egy angol nyelvu gyulekezetben lelkesz), es valoban gyarapodnak. 

Zoli, neked, nektek gondolom a winnipegi zsido kozosseg rengeteget fog segiteni, de ettol fuggetlenul szerintem a reformatus templomba is benezhettek.

Par eve mi is fejenket 2 boronddel jottunk... szerintem nem gond.

Hideg: az valoban tud lenni, bar ezen a telen eddig nem panaszkodhatunk. Most hetvegen kicsit huvos volt ( wind chillel kozel -40), de amugy a december kifejezetten "meleg" volt (mellesleg a tavalyi december is), es januar elso fele sem volt veszes. Tobbnyire szaraz a levego es nagyon sut a nap, ezert nem olyan hideg, mint amilyennek hangzik. Inkabb -20 fok itt napsutesben, mint az otthoni borus, nyirkos, csontig hatolo -5 fok.


----------



## xinof (2016 Február 3)

hunczutka írta:


> 2 boronddel jottunk...


*okos lany vagy* , egyike azon keveseknek akikbe erdemes idot fektetni ...!!


----------



## hunczutka (2016 Február 4)

Oh... koszonom Xinof... tulertekelsz...de jol esett 

Kis modositas a korabbi irasomhoz: azota a winnipegi reformatus lelkesz hazaspar masik tartomanyba koltozott.

Ha esetleg van valaki akit erdekel barmi Manitobabol, az kerdezzen batran, amire csak tudok, valaszolok.


----------



## xinof (2016 Február 4)

hunczutka írta:


> ... tulertekelsz...de jol esett


dehogy ertekellek tul mindig tudtam erdemes vagy utmutatasra 
lam igazolt a tezis Canadaban vagy 
vannak meg nehanyan hozzad hasonlok 
kik ugyan igy azota itt vannak 

a sok kivagyi , bekepzelten pokhendi nagykepu senki kozt 
igazan ertekes fenyu csillogo eszu lanyka vagy 
ertekke valt benned minden betu .


----------



## jacksZolee (2016 Február 8)

Na, megvettük a repülőjegyeket, Július 6-tól winnipegi lakosok leszünk  Indul a CV-küldözgetés, lakáskeresés, stb...


----------



## xinof (2016 Február 8)

jacksZolee írta:


> Na, megvettük a repülőjegyeket, Július 6-tól _*winnipegi lakosok leszünk*_  Indul a CV-küldözgetés, lakáskeresés, stb...


var teged szunyogland


----------



## jacksZolee (2016 Február 9)

xinof írta:


> var teged szunyogland


Biztos vagyok benne, hogy nem ez az egyetlen említésre méltó dolog Winnipegben. Ráadásul ha valaki el akar menni Magyarországról, nem a szúnyogok fogják visszatartani.


----------



## Amaral (2016 Március 4)

jacksZolee írta:


> Biztos vagyok benne, hogy nem ez az egyetlen említésre méltó dolog Winnipegben. Ráadásul ha valaki el akar menni Magyarországról, nem a szúnyogok fogják visszatartani.



Én a téltől féltem leginkább, de jelentem túléltük.  Sőt, sokszor élveztük is, nagyon szeretünk korcsolyázni. Ami nagyon jó, hogy esténként már sokáig világos van, most kb. fél 7-ig, de hamarosan itt az óraátállítás is. Persze a zöldülő tavaszra azért még várni kell. Mi a PR-t várjuk már nagyon, én szeretnék még tanulni is, de a mostani visa-val nem tehetem. Továbbra is jól érezzük magunkat, nyugodtabb az életünk és vannak terveink.


----------



## jacksZolee (2016 Július 12)

Helló Mindenki, 

sikeresen megérkeztünk, belaktuk a lakást, jelenleg melót keresek.  Jó itt lenni, jó környéken lakunk, remek emberek vesznek körül. Egyenlőre Kanada nagyon jó választásnak tűnik... ))


----------

